# Suggest a Budget Cam around 4k asap.



## tkin (Feb 7, 2013)

Hi guys, I need to buy a budget cam around 4k for my parents asap(they're going on a tour on 16th) and they don't want to use the FZ150(too complicated they say), and I will be buying from Flipkart, so prices need to be based on them, please suggest asap, forget macro, aperture etc, what needed is good OIS, easy point and shoot, moderate low light image under flash, plus the usual like a good AF and moderate color representation, also in camera charging would be good but not essential. 

*Please hurry, I want to order asap.* 

PS: Must take videos as well, 720p would be ok, but must take it.


----------



## Ravi. (Feb 8, 2013)

Canon A810


----------



## sujoyp (Feb 8, 2013)

tkin 4k is just too less for lithium ion cell cams...just increase ur budget to 5-6k and u will get much better choices


----------



## tkin (Feb 8, 2013)

sujoyp said:


> tkin 4k is just too less for lithium ion cell cams...just increase ur budget to 5-6k and u will get much better choices


Ordered A810, sorry but I needed a basic cam only.


----------

